# What do we need for our 8 month old?



## Flash123

This week we had our final meeting before matching pane, we met with the fc and lo's sw's. He really doesn't seem to be bringing much with him. When asked they said his photos and a few toys his birth grandparents have bought him. This is fine as I will ask for more personal items/clothes etc to make the transition a little easier.


But I was wondering what other basic things/equipment we need. We have all the big things: cot, pushchair, car seats, feeding chair etc. we have bought 12 bottles (is this enough?) we thought we would use a sleep bag but lo doesn't at the mo, so what bedding would you get. 


I really do need an idiots guide to life with baby   
Flash xxx


----------



## wynnster

Awwww so exciting   

Both of mine were 10 months older than your lo when they came home so we didn't have any weaning, sterilising etc to do so cannot advise on what exactly you'll need, but what I was going to suggest is that you ask on the main parenting board of FF, you'll get loads of great advice.   
If not, hopefully someone who has adopted a much younger littlie will be along soon


----------



## Flash123

Great advice wynn, didn't think of that.  will do it now...cheers x


----------



## keemjay

i liked the idea of gro-bags but neither of mine had had them at fc either..i just used what they'd had there..blankets for 9 month old and 19 month old had a light duvet. they came with them, i would suggest that you be allwed to take some bed things too..really imporatnt to have familiar smells/textures around..
get a sling if you can..great for bonding and closeness..but get a really good one, not just a high street bought one..google for a local sling meet..you can go along and try on different ones..
you dont need that much for a small one..YOU are going to be the most important accessory!!


kj x


----------



## keemjay

ps bet its a fabulous feeling being able to ask this question


----------



## Flash123

Keemjay, I played down the question soooo much because I wanted to sound cool, calm and collected when really I wanted to scream and shout "oooooommmmmmmgggggggg I can't believe I'm finally asking this....woooooohooooooo"  

I am so struggling to keep my emotions on an even keel because each time I think of it my stomach flips and I nearly faint lol I truly can't believe it.
Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Irishlady

Congratulations!! Our wee one was 8 months when she came to us. I will find a list of the things I bought and will post you back later today..probably this evening once wee one has gone to bed   


xxx


----------



## Flash123

Thanks irishlady, that would be fab x


----------



## Irishlady

Here you go:

tommy tipee cups x 3
bowls x 8
spoons x 8
bibs x 10 minimum as probably teething stage!! we went through 12 in one day which was a record!
car seat
buggy
high chair - ikea do a great one
cot or cot bed (we bought latter from kiddie care which is great)
change bag
gro bag  - wee one wasn't in one at fc but we introduced it and she loved it. had 3
bath book and bath toys
change mat
top and tail bowl
bat seat - got one from asda which was great
towels with hoods
muslins
baby monitor

medicine wise:
calpol 
savlon
sudocream for bottoms
karvol to help them breathe - few drops on muslin and leave in their room
thermometer
tooth brush and paste
teething powder

Hope this helps!  xxx


----------



## Flash123

You are a star, mothercare here we come.

P.s. loved the 12 bib record will let you know if we come close  
Xxxx


----------



## Wyxie

Great list.

Add + splashmats (cheaper to get them from amazon) if your highchair is going on a carpeted floor. 

Also Metanium for the worse nappy rash moments, and baby ibruprofen - you can alternate it with calpol (or supermarket own brand paracetamol - it's less than half the price and they still love the taste) if needed.

Trying to work out what I need for a 10 month old atm that I don't already have at the moment.  Teething stuff was not on my list - we totally missed that with Wyxling.


----------



## keemjay

i thought of something  
flannels!! lots of them..for wiping faces and hands after mealtimes..dont use wipes, nasty nasty chemical laden things for faces  (and bums for that matter..we used cloth wipes with chamomile tea  ) IKEA do cheap flannels..mothercare do too i think  i still get through stacks of them, mine are still messy at the table at 5 and 7 

kj x

ps i saw through the cool calm and collected act


----------



## Flash123

Girls, this is fantastic. I would never have thought of most of this. You are stars all of you.

I hope you all realise you have also given me permission, for the first time in my life, to legitimately purchase something from 'that aisle'. Kj - cool and calm bu** er that, hysteria here I come.... I've waiting over 13 years to do this  

Thanks chickadees xxxx


----------



## Lizard39

Ohhh Flash   I have so enjoyed reading this thread   I have a lovely image of you in that aisle' & in mothercare.  Enjoy x


----------



## Lollipoppet

Hi

Hope you don't mind me butting in...splash mats I found expensive, we bought some very cheap shower curtains from Argos. They work just as well, tend to be larger, and can just be thrown in washing machine with the rest of the washing. I would also add a good travel high chair to your list if you are ever likely to visit family or head out for meals...I know cloth ones are more portable and work well for some but our two needed to added support of a more solid mothercare has a good one. I would also suggest a toy to keep in the car (if you have one) for entertainment in car journeys, and some simple board books. 

Enjoy the shopping.

LP


----------



## Flash123

Thank you all so much, some fab ideas and suggestions


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi and congratulations 

Our single best purchase has to be a jumperoo both the boys love it and you get a hands free 5 mins while they wear themselves out - our twins are both crawling now so I would also think about socket covers and a fire guard and consider any sharp edges on coffee tables etc. also if you have laminate or wood in the lounge a really big mat or even a carpet remnant to put down for them to learn to crawl on as it is really hard on a slippery surface ESP while they're practising xx


----------



## Lollipoppet

Hi

Yes, I would second what Jules said. We had laminate for and ended up being a cheap carpet remnant for them to party on/learn to crawl.

LP


----------



## thespouses

Send me a PM, I have a list of questions to ask the FC for a friend whose son was 10 months.


----------



## thespouses

Also - get rid of carpet - carpet and babies eating don't mix.  And socket covers are no longer considered safe (it's because of the earth system).


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

thespouses said:


> Also - get rid of carpet - carpet and babies eating don't mix. And socket covers are no longer considered safe (it's because of the earth system).


Funnily enough I was just about to say that, our SW mentioned getting socket covers but my friend who is a child minder said H&S now say they are worse than not covering sockets, because LO would have to put something in all 3 pin holes to be in any trouble and a socket cover makes the connection itself. So a big no to them. One less thing to worry about. x


----------



## Flash123

Re socket covers - well I never knew that. They say you learn something new everyday. We had to buy them during hs to pass the H&s part!!!! 
Ladies, I know I've said this before but this list is fab. Our house is split level with the lounge downstairs, leading out to the garden. It's the only part of our living area that has carpet. The dining room, kitchen, hall etc are all wooden floors so we should be ok there. Think I will still get sone shower curtins though to put  on the floor, like the idea of chucking it straight in the machine after the obligatory food fight aka baby led weaning  

I really, really fancy the jumperoo but our lo has really long legs. He's only just 7 months and wears age 9-12 months because them. He isn't quite crawling yet, he's still at the rocking back and forth while on his knees stage. Do you think we would get use out of it? I really hope so. 

Xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

My little big man (one of the twins is bigger than the other) is 9 months and in 12 - 18 month clothes and the legs fit, he's hovering around the 91st centile and he still uses it everyday - ours has 3 height settings xx

You must be soooooo excited  xx

Oh and re socket covers my oldest DS managed to shock himself by popping a little finger in a socket and we were told that the wiring may have been faulty - scared the begeebies out of me so I'm afraid it's covers all the way here  - that was about 18 years ago now though! x


----------



## Flash123

Jules, that great to know. Ours is  also hovering between 90th and 93rd centile so that's fab to know yours still fits.
I am so excited I have to stop thinking about it or I feel dizzy lol xx


----------



## thespouses

I wouldn't bother with the jumperoo. I'm not even sure I really know what one is but we haven't got one and never missed it obviously!

Check what clothes, grobags etc. you are getting from the FC.

Don't bother with
Top & tail bowl
Dribble bibs until you discover if he needs them (half my friends' babies have them on permanently, other half never use them)
Bath seat - they can lie flat in the bath if not sitting up.
Muslins - we use one as a lovey but never did when he was younger. I don't really get why everyone wants 7,000,000 muslins. We did use flannels for wiping face - much better, completely agree - an old wipes box of wet flannels on the dining table, and dry ones in the bedroom for milk dribbles.
Teething powder- it's homeopathic - so basically it's a placebo for you not even for the baby!
I don't even know what Dentinox is. Clearly we've managed without it!
Change bags are a lot more essential when they are teeny and need 6 nappy changes and 2 clothes changes in 3 hours. I think they are a habit that sticks!

Find out what cups he's using, little boy couldn't be doing with Tommee Tippee for ages. Definitely not at this age IT'S NOT MILK IT'S BLUE/GREEN TAKE THE NASTY THING AWAY.

Bibs - GET THE IKEA ALL IN ONE WITH SLEEVES. Other bibs are NOT worth bothering with.


----------



## jules40:)x

Seriously don't under estimate the power of the jumperoo  xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Have to say wuwe have 7 million plus muslins   or raggy as they known in our house bubba has clean one everyday as comforter and has 1 in high chair as u can imagine high chair ones are yuk.
I also have a massive nappy bag but for us its additional storage 1/2 packet of nappies in bag means less to find a home for indoors also have raggy or 3 in there as we have a habit of losing them.
Didn't have jumperoo so can't comment.
Congratulations flash just enjoy shopping we brought things we never really used but was the best shopping trip or trips I have ever had. Xx


----------



## Wyxie

thespouses said:


> Change bags are a lot more essential when they are teeny and need 6 nappy changes and 2 clothes changes in 3 hours. I think they are a habit that sticks!


I definitely still need mine with a 2 1/2 year old if I'm not driving. A few nappies, wipes, nappy bags, my purse, juice/water cup for trouble, a toy or two for if we get stuck somewhere boring, book, mobile phone, change of bottoms, bottle of water for me, plus my bits and bobs. I've always been of the opinion that unless I'm going to work where a handbag appears to be an expected accessory, I carry what I need between my jacket and jeans pockets, but that has all changed!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Lol that is me all over wyxie xx


----------



## thespouses

Actually what we have, which is the best ever and everyone says how great it is, is a travel change mat, which fits in the back of the buggy (we have a Maclaren Techno XT), or in my (rather large) handbag:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Munchkin-Designer-Change-Colours-Vary/dp/B003WVLZXK/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367953320&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=travel+change+mat+fisher+price


----------



## Wyxie

Oooh, yes, the Mum Bag as we call it, regardless of who is taking it out, also has a fold up changing mat in.  Honestly, public toilets are minging enough already, the state of changing tables in some places makes me shudder.


----------



## Flash123

just googled it or rather 'amazoned' it. i like it! it looks really handy, neat and CLEAN!!!  work have bought me my changing bag. I had to give them a wish list of 4 from john lewis and they chose one - so it will still be a surprise. whe i told DH he was gutted - its my birthday 3 days after panel and he thought he had it sorted. Now he has to start again - but im sure i can give him an idea or 3!!

i never really understood the need for muslims, i didnt know what they were used for - needless to say they are now well and truly on the list. Video Monitor came today - what fun ill have with that. DH wont be able to get away with anything


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

They are amazing we wouldn't be without them and easy to wash and dry. Used a lot for babies as sick cloths. We would both like bubba to have  a toy following her around but she loves her raggy thankfully she is happy to have a clean one every day my niece wouldn't part from hers yuk!!!


----------



## jules40:)x

I couldn't do without my changing bag either - I have a yummy mummy one from John Lewis which has a changing mat in - some of the baby change stations u really wouldn't want to lay ur baby on xx


----------



## thespouses

It never occurred to me to put the baby directly on the changing station I have to say! Except on the Eurostar where they are in a whole separate compartment and have paper to lay down and everything.

One thing I don't think has been mentioned - a steriliser - you need to sterilise till 12 months and it's so much easier to use an electric one we found - just does all your bottles and teats and it's all sorted - we used cold water sterilising for travel but it's a hassle at home we found.


----------



## jules40:)x

Current advice is no need to sterilise after 6 months, I've not sterilised anything for months and the boys are fine . The dishwasher top shelf sterilises things just find and if you're not putting it on just pop a teat into boiling water for 5 mins xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Don't anyone dare tell OH I don't need a mummy bag!  I've got him primed to get me something stunning from John Lewis once we are at Intro stage!!!  It doesn't have to be a changing bag, just big enough and with enough compartments to fit in a couple of nappies, wipes, a change of trousers/pants and some nibbles/drinks...     Along with my lovely new Radley purse, mobile phone etc...


----------



## thespouses

jules40:)x said:


> Current advice is no need to sterilise after 6 months, I've not sterilised anything for months and the boys are fine . The dishwasher top shelf sterilises things just find and if you're not putting it on just pop a teat into boiling water for 5 mins xx


Current when? Last year (2012) our HV told us to sterilise up to 12 months, and all my friends with babies the same age were doing that.

We started out using the dishwasher but running it on a hot wash and having to run it so often for the number of bottles we had got to be a pain.


----------



## jules40:)x

Current as in 3 months ago when we had our HV weaning talk, tbh you can't realistically sterilise everything once they start weaning, high chair trays for finger food for instance and every single toy in the toy chest that they put in their mouths lol x


----------



## keemjay

yeah i figured as our 9 month old was crawling, cruising and also crawling about in the mud in the garden that there was little point sterilising anything!

we use our muslins as hankies now the kids are bigger...they have them in their beds when they have a cold so they can just sort out those massive humungous expolsions they do by themsleves  

kj


----------



## thespouses

jules40:)x said:


> Current as in 3 months ago when we had our HV weaning talk, tbh you can't realistically sterilise everything once they start weaning, high chair trays for finger food for instance and every single toy in the toy chest that they put in their mouths lol x


The only thing we were told to sterilise is milk bottles/cups. High chair trays, plates, dummies - don't have milk on them. Milk grows lots of nasty bugs really easily. High chair trays don't!


----------



## Flash123

Thanks keemjay - "massive humungous expolsions" - cant wait lol  
How could i have lived this long without muslins? It reminds me of those adverts you see '101 uses for vinegar you never knew it had'  

Auntiekatie - dont be daft...of course you need a changing bag. Have to be honest i am thinking of getting 2 - one for when its raining and a lovely leather one for when its nice! he he naughty but nice. 

We've been told we have to sterilise bottles and cup teats till he's 12 months. Are sterilisers generic because weve bought tommy tippe bottles but my friend has an avent one she said we could have?


----------



## Lollipoppet

Just borrow the sterilizer to check the bottles fit. We had an avent sterilizer and used dr browns bottles and it worked fine.


----------



## keemjay

Flash123 said:


> How could i have lived this long without muslins? It reminds me of those adverts you see '101 uses for vinegar you never knew it had'


ah now vinegar is quite another topic! I do use vinegar for a lot of things indeed!

kj x


----------



## Wyxie

Hmm, explosions.  We've certainly had our share of explosions with Wyxling, but not of the being sick kind.  Nearly a year, and she's still not been sick once since we got her home (vomiting sick I mean, she's been poorly a few times).  I am an expert at cat sick, but can't deal with it if it has slugs in.  As long as Bladelet doesn't eat slugs, I hope I'll be OK.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

loving this thread, thanks to flash for starting it and thanks to everyone for sharing,

Its really useful for us and our future 9 month old.

i thought i had everything but tomorrow im going out to buy muslin cloths lol xxx


----------



## Flash123

Just saw the business news ... Sales of muslin cloths have rocketed  xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Good for when they r a bit older we stick olbas oil on them hung over radiator fab works a treat.


----------



## thespouses

I must be the blip then as we have about 5 muslins total, and they are only for in-cot cuddles!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

we have hundreds they are everywhere playschool bag has 2 in just in case.


----------

